# need help on vac eagle hitch lift



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

have got some leaks on it and was wondering if any one had
any diagrams or pictures that break it down???


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Go to www.caseih.com and go to parts search and do a search for vac. It will take you into a parts manual and you should find a parts break down.
caseman-d


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

*vac*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v174/chadfowler/case.jpg


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

what do u think is causeing the 2 leakes that i hav got marked?
one is the grease fitting and the other is around the lift lever or the block under the lever.


----------

